#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 記憶斷層_P06_踏出禁錮前 11/9

## 劍痞

經過某人所發起的「改革肅清行動」後，我終究失敗了…… 

　　記憶…… 
　　不太清楚……只記得最後的夜晚，被人類、或是其他東西追殺。 

　　那時，只想著——「逃。」 

　　狂奔，奔入一片茂密的樹林，粗大的樹幹與枝葉從我兩旁快速後退，草地間的樹根不時使我重心偏移。 
　　隨著逃亡距離加長，身上的擦傷與撞傷逐漸增加，而緊追在後的人似乎也開始減少。 

　　我究竟跑了多久？不知道。 
　　直至體力耗盡，我坐倒在一顆樹下，雖然不清楚是否已經甩開他們。但更令我擔心的是，氣力與意志從我體內大量流失，過程毫不間斷。 
　　　　　 
　　「失去意識之後，他們追到我……我也會……」 

　　其他同伴，虎叔、小弟、前輩、大姐頭，還有……都…… 

　　「嗚啊啊啊啊啊啊——」 
　　那時悲痛的呼喊，連我自己也難以忘卻。 
　　聲音大到，能在樹林中繞了大圈回到我的耳中。 
　　　　　 
　　他們的慘狀仍歷歷在目，我急著想站起繼續逃離這裡，但是下半身不聽使喚…… 
　　我看向有著強健奔馳能力的雙腿。在……發抖？ 
　　「人類，不只人類……連獸人都……」 

　　背叛？在最後一刻……既然逃不了，那就別逃。 
　　我憑藉著意志力，在所剩無幾的體力中，硬是將我的硬毛綁成馬尾。 

　　湮滅能指出是我的證據！書……把書丟掉，丟得越遠越好！ 
　　右手一甩，我最厚重、最寶貝的書，依著完美的拋物線，落在黑暗的草叢中。 

　　還有腰間的兩……本…… 
　　手各放在一腰間書上的瞬間，我眼前一黑，應是昏了過去。 

　　事後想想，能用來證明是我的配件還真是多到數不清……當時根本清理不掉…… 

　　…… 
　　「你是……哪位？」 
　　「當然是……要好好對待你的狼人啦。」（笑） 

　　「（笑）？」 
　　當我從床上跳起、揍了面前留著閃電狀圖樣的狼人鼻子一拳、奪門而出之時，渾然不知他將來會是現在的道長…… 
　　接連撞開幾道破爛的木門，映在我眼裡的，只有一望無際的草原與廣大的樹林…… 

　　「這裡……」我看向背後大門之上的破爛木板。不難看出，上面的字以很粗劣的手法塗改而成的四個大字—— 

　　「天茶道館」。 

　　「……」 
　　「你穿著內衣就這樣跑出來，真的不太雅觀。」 
　　　　　 
　　我驚！連忙看向自己的下半身，發現滿是皺摺的長褲還是在自己的腰上。 
　　疑惑望著面前一副黑道裝扮的同類。也沒多說什麼，招了招手示意跟著他走後，我再次踏入這間搖搖欲墜的避風港。 

　　「這是你的東西。」他拍了下桌上那疊書，一厚二薄，是我身上那三本…… 
　　放回原位、調整褲腰至毫無間隙、手持「人類心理學」，似乎……又回到從前。 
　　「別發呆，快快填表後就去休息。」吻上有著刀疤的同類抬起頭提醒勿忽視他的存在。 
　　我瞄向桌上那泛黃的紙張，「填表？」 

　　「如果你對這隨時會塌的地方沒有偏見的話。」 
　　說得沒錯，周圍充滿破洞的木牆看起來真是一點安全感都沒有。 
　　雖然如此，我還是俯身閱讀上頭的內容。 

　　「……沒有文藝部？」我想都沒想就蹦出這句話，當然，也沒注意到頭上的狼臉已經開始有扭曲的趨勢。 
　　　　　 
　　他將表格轉向自己，快速用筆在上頭寫上潦草三字「文藝部」。而我則接過筆，在後方接上自己一貫會簽上的名字。 

　　Champi 

　　我就這樣，在一月黑風高的夜晚，輕率加入天茶道館，成為文藝部的第一人。 

　　…… 

　　剩下的，我幾乎想不起任何東西。 
　　或許，哪天會出現另一段難以置信的記憶也不無可能？ 

　　但至少，現在不需要為住所而費—— 
　　啪嚓！一陣木板破碎聲與灰塵瞬間佈滿整個房間，待塵土落地。我跟道長兩人就這樣，盯著桌上那塊疑似天花板碎片的玩意，沉默不語。 

　　「大家都睡得很熟。」他平淡的語氣回答了我心中的疑問，但我有問問題嗎？ 
　　絕對沒有。 

　　記憶斷層_P01_END
—————————— 
　　這是最近所發生的事件，因為過不久所以基本上沒什麼想不起來的細節（大概）。
　　但是，過去的記憶就沒這麼幸運了。

　　或許，哪天會想起自己無法接受的事實也說不一定……

----------


## a70701111

真的是記憶斷層．．．
好多部分都直接以利刃砍斷，完全不留任何的線索。
這樣的寫法，在下還沒有嘗試過QQ
因為寫起來應該會有一定的難度出現。

關於文中的主角．．．
這樣子模糊不清的記憶，不要想起來或許才是好的．．．
既然自己都想要努力忘記，如果硬要記起來，是不是會造成更多痛苦呢？

----------


## 風佐笨狼

記憶對於生物而言，是一種很深不可測的能力

明明已經被時間掩埋的痛苦回憶

為什麼又一次次的浮現

遺忘，是重新開始的最好藉口，可是

記憶的斷層其實都在你心理

留下無法抹滅的痕跡

我喜歡這篇文章的手法、編排、內容～

而且一看到標題就想進來看看

------------以上純屬個人意見，不喜歡請忽略～

----------


## 鳶

劍加入道館前還有這麼一段故事呀。
不過我們道館的門有這麼容易就被撞開嗎？(思)

記憶斷層...感覺起來像是要用很多短篇來聯繫整個主題，
就像是拼圖那樣，隨著篇章的演進慢慢把整個故事串聯在一起。
看情況劍痞兄過去的記憶好像以負面的居多，這樣想起來會是件好事嗎？(思)

從文章來看，這種寫作的方式算是滿少見的吧。
因為少見，所以要寫得好就會比較困難？

其他部分我在道館還有回覆，同樣的東西就不講第二遍啦(炸死)。

----------


## 劍痞

木槌的回聲充斥著法庭每一個角落。 

　　「到此為止！」 
　　「本庭認為已經沒有繼續審理的必要了。」 
　　「毫無疑問，案件的經過已經很清楚了！」 

　　怎麼可能……就這樣結束了嗎？ 

　　「所有的人證、物證都可以證明……」 
　　「在當時，有動手殺害被害者可能的，僅僅一人！」 

　　不對，我什麼都沒有做。 

　　「很遺憾，律師最後仍無法反駁檢察官的主張。」老犬，搖頭嘆息，「如此一來，兇手，只有可能是被告。」 

　　「哼……」狐狸，漠視冷笑，「接受懲罰吧。」 

　　「我辦不到……」而他……掩面顫抖。 

　　「那麼……本庭就此向被告宣判——」 



　　「等一下！」 

　　「……」 
　　「……？」 
　　「……！」 

　　「……………………」 


　　老犬有些不可置信的從僵住狀態回神，「是誰—— 

　　啪！ 
　　「為什麼……」 

　　「這就是所謂的正義嗎？不對。」 
　　「就算是真相……也不一定會獲得公正的判決嗎？」我用力搥打面前的護欄。 

　　「太天真了，被告。」女狐獸人搖搖頭，朝我這邊看來，「你以為現在—— 

　　「告訴我！」 
　　「我過去不斷尋求的，就是這個嗎？」 

　　「這場……得不到『正義』的判決嗎！」 
　　那時候，我的音量應該連門外都能聽得一清二楚。 
　　 
　　「……」 
　　「被告，請不要問無關的問—— 

　　「請閉上你的嘴，審判長。」她雙手抱胸，毫無感情的語調從那迅速擴散至附近，甚至是旁聽席。 
　　「——嗚！」而老犬則成功的被她震住…… 


　　…… 
　　整間法庭瀰漫著一股詭異的氣氛。 

　　「不明白嗎？終究……」狐臉黯淡下來，「我討厭別人打斷我的話……尤其是用『問題』。」 


　　「滿口正義正義……你真的知道『正義』兩字嗎？」 
　　「正義是抽象的，抽象的東西，每個人對它的看法是沒辦法完全統一的。」 

　　「被告……不，阿劍。」她看向桌面的雙眼又移回我身上，「你所謂的正義是什麼，我不知道。」 
　　「但正義，有時卻同樣會被法庭中的正義制裁。」 

　　…… 
　　「這其中代表了什麼涵義，去想想吧……」 

　　「不……」我什麼都沒—— 
　　「沒用的，已經……」 

　　「黑暗與寂靜能讓你冷靜思考的……但願。」她恢復了平常的語調，抬頭對那老犬說：「審判長，要說的我說完了。」 


　　等等…… 
　　「那麼……再一次的，本庭向被告宣判——」 

　　再一次的，老犬舉起了他的木槌。 
　　而我，什麼都無法改變…… 


　　「什麼都無法改變……」 

　　「真的什麼都無法改變嗎？」 

　　這兩句話越說，音量越大。 
　　最後，我喊出許久未從口中說出的稱呼。 


　　「前輩，告訴我！告訴阿劍——」 

　　木槌敲擊下去的清脆聲，這次不只充滿每個角落。 

　　連我……對前輩的心也…… 

　　一併敲碎。 

　　記憶斷層_P02_所謂正義 
—————————— 
　　某日食事時，意外想起的內容。
　　不敢相信……前輩……

　　滿月將至，重要的日子，應該？
　　先祝各位月亮節快樂。（笑）

----------


## a70701111

這種感覺好特殊，所謂的正義，卻不是正義是嗎？
詭異的心情，從被告身上就可以感覺到了。
法庭，本來應該是最公正的地方，但是卻被一些證據，去扭曲事實，使的一些沒有犯罪的人，變成有犯罪，而讓有犯罪的人，變成無罪。
這樣的不公平，在所有人的身上應該都有發生過．．．
對於這段記憶斷層．．．在下真的感觸良多．．．

----------


## 劍痞

「發完第二篇後才想起……忘了給有觀後感的讀者們回應。」（搔腦）




> 真的是記憶斷層．．．
> 關於文中的主角．．．
> 這樣子模糊不清的記憶，不要想起來或許才是好的．．．
> 既然自己都想要努力忘記，如果硬要記起來，是不是會造成更多痛苦呢？


「記憶……」
「或許不想起來是最好的，但是，絕對沒辦法忘。」

「所以痛苦與否，在於個人觀點，想起無法接受就是痛苦，反之亦然……」
「就讓時間來證明這點。」（默）




> 記憶的斷層其實都在你心理
> 留下無法抹滅的痕跡
> 我喜歡這篇文章的手法、編排、內容～
> 而且一看到標題就想進來看看


「沒錯，就像讀完一本書後，要從頭到尾背誦出來確實很難。」
「但只要聽到其中一句話，就會想起前後文的大綱……」

「記憶只會想不起來，而不會真正被遺忘。」

「另外，感謝對本文的支持。」（笑）




> 不過我們道館的門有這麼容易就被撞開嗎？(思)
> 
> 記憶斷層...感覺起來像是要用很多短篇來聯繫整個主題，
> 就像是拼圖那樣，隨著篇章的演進慢慢把整個故事串聯在一起。
> 看情況劍痞兄過去的記憶好像以負面的居多，這樣想起來會是件好事嗎？(思)
> 
> 從文章來看，這種寫作的方式算是滿少見的吧。
> 因為少見，所以要寫得好就會比較困難？


「那時候的道館還沒裝修，爛門一撞就開……吧？」

「是，這是以多個短篇做劇情接續的手法，劍某我也是第一嘗試。」

「正負面這點，在於個人……」
「不同的人看它，帶給自己的感覺也會不同。」


「感謝各位的回覆。」（笑）

----------


## 劍痞

這……

　　摻雜情感，從八方傳來的是？
　　憤怒的咆哮、悲傷的哽咽、無力的抱怨、純真的發問……

　　能想到，幾乎都能感受到。

　　除了——快樂與喜悅。


　　黑暗中，依然昂首挺胸。
　　沒什麼值得畏懼，從過去到現在，做過的每一件事，問心無愧！

　　相信正義，遲早會解放。

　　鐵欄搖動、槌牆巨響、哭喊……

　　聲音的種類少了。

　　剩下，規律的腳步聲。


　　伸手不見五指的黑暗，僅能以模糊的輪廓來辨別。

　　呀呀聲……鐵門嗎？

　　無預警的，身後被猛力踹了一下，朝前倒去。

　　倒在柔軟的稻草堆上，味道，衝上頭頂。

　　「咳！」吐出幾支乾草，回頭低吼：「你們……」


　　「又一隻大剌剌在街上跑。」
　　「每日上午九點，去看個仔細。」

　　發愣之時，鏘一聲……
　　喀，上了鎖。

　　背影消失在彼方的燈光下。
　　他們的外貌……

　　……
　　怎麼可能，那不是整人節目？

　　緊抓著，不是佈景道具，貨真價實的鐵欄杆。
　　睜大雙目，想看破其中的不合理。

　　眼前復古的監獄外，什麼也……

　　搞什麼！一拳打在鐵欄上，憤怒非但沒發洩出去，反而加倍還了回來。

　　被烏雲遮蔽大半的月光，提供微薄的照明。
　　寂靜。

　　抱著發疼的右手，蜷縮在鐵欄杆旁，接受了這項事實。

　　被逮捕的……事實。


　　「好鹹……」
　　誰在咖哩中加了這麼多鹽巴？

　　咂咂嘴，推開閃閃發光的白盤，待會……水是免不了的。

　　沒想到在這裡，生活倒變得規律起來。
　　不必為下一餐所苦、固定的作息時間。

　　幾天前的不滿似已煙消雲散，週遭的活力更勝以往。

　　細語交談，高談闊論，放聲大笑的……
　　開始習慣了？

　　再怎麼說，還是失去了行動自由。

　　到底在外的生活有多麼不堪？
　　會因為這麼點就……


　　晚餐結束。

　　在監視下，回到兩天前的黑暗中，習慣性挑了門邊休息。
　　鐵門的撞擊聲。

　　這裡無論是白天黑夜，都處於昏暗的一角。
　　長時間待在這，或許改天該要個手電筒。


　　「……回來啦，小兄弟？」

　　「是。」要兩支。
　　……不對，還有其他人？「誰？」

　　「待在這，感想如何？」
　　低沉的嗓音，足以給予他人一種信任感。

　　黑暗的深處，什麼都沒有。
　　不……隱約，天藍色的瞳孔，直盯著這裡。

　　「……」
　　「沒有？這樣啊……」

　　「啊……」發呆，被誤會了。
　　不過仔細一想，能有什麼感覺呢？

　　「確實。」對著光點苦笑，「能請問你的……大名？」

　　「名字，不重要。」
　　「只是隻年邁的老虎。」

　　天藍色光點，從能平視的位置上升至高處。
　　抓著鐵欄站直，對方還是整整高了一個頭。

　　「虎……叔？」

　　「哈哈哈……」笑了，「年紀老到被稱作大叔了嗎？」

　　「是你的聲音……」辯解。

　　「不要緊，你虎叔的年紀自己清楚。」

　　移動到唯一一扇小窗前，兩天前的月照亮大致外貌。
　　好高的虎獸人……兩公尺有了。

　　打著領帶、白襯衫、粗壯的手臂……

　　「啊，差點，還有……」對著剛才坐的地方，微笑，「過來認識認識小兄弟。」
　　還有一位室友？真是熱鬧。

　　怎麼兩天都沒發現他們的存在？


　　乾草摩擦聲。

　　幾秒，「什麼都沒看到。」
　　「嗯？真的？在你面前。」

　　前方，「什麼都沒有。」

　　「小兄弟，你比他高，應該往下點看。」
　　往下點看，「……」

　　虎叔從小窗前退開，「這樣呢？」
　　湊近，「看不清楚。」別欺負夜盲的狼好嗎？

　　死盯著空無一物的……

　　「今天，是滿月天。」
　　「白雲散去，你我自然能相見。」
　　很溫柔，不過用詞方面有些怪異……

　　……
　　滿月前的白雲，正如她所說……散去後，為這三坪大的小空間添了點光亮。

　　瞇眼笑的她，張開緋眼；臉色變了。

　　我也……
　　竟然是我最……的——


　　「羊！」
　　「別過來！」
　　「你才別靠近我！」

　　混亂中，各自退到了牆角。

　　「你們兩位……」

　　記憶斷層_P03_收容
——————————

這算是滿月下的邂逅……嗎？
現在想起來，有點好笑的。

雖然挺肥皂的對不？

但還是與兩位的……初遇。

----------


## a70701111

這種怪異的相遇法，讓在下傻眼。
在監獄中，跟自己完全不認識的人，突然這樣子認識。
不過，真的有記憶斷層的感覺(換言之就是有一堆的問號)
所以，在下還是想要提醒您一下……不要斷的太兇阿，看到後面都不知道文章是在形容什麼了QQ

----------


## 劍痞

> 所以，在下還是想要提醒您一下……不要斷的太兇阿，看到後面都不知道文章是在形容什麼了QQ


「劍某我了解……」
「實在是太忘我，主詞省略過多。」

「下次，會改進。」（點頭）

「至於一些不合常理的事情……」
「這就跟『拼圖』一樣吧？有時候要到最後才能看出裡面的真實。」

「感謝你的回覆。」（笑）

----------


## 好喝的茶

好神奇的斷層(汗)。

是種完全省略時空點敘述和過渡句的小說，
真的像散開了的拼圖(汗)。

嗯，不過依著點邏輯推理，還是知道到底發生什麼事。
以時間順序來排的話，大概是p2>p3>p1吧？

嗯，真是篇特別的小說(笑)。

----------


## 鳶

某獸要求的所以我又來了　呼呼 

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

這次的記憶看起來有點像接在02之後的。 
不過03裡有說到被*逮捕*，一般來說經過法庭宣判程序的話不會用『逮捕』吧。 
所以說在這中間劍有嘗試逃跑囉？ 

傳說中的『虎叔』出現，我說監獄裡會有犯人是穿襯衫打領帶的嗎？(思) 
空間只有三坪大，要在這麼小的地方無視另外兩個人長達兩天還挺困難吧￣▽￣。 

最後，故事結尾的羊獸人......。 
等等劍這不是你的弱...(被敲昏後拖出去)。 

-----------------------------

能講的好像都講完了(汗)。

剩下的話，就像前面其他獸所說的，
文章該有的東西有時候還是不要省略太多比較好。

每篇文章都有一支引領讀者進入作者文章世界的鑰匙，
找到它也就代表自己能夠和作者產生共鳴。

所以相對的，讓讀者找到這支鑰匙的難易度(也就是了解你文章的主旨)多多少少會影響他們回覆的意願。

感覺形容的很爛啦，簡單來說：

*文章主旨藏得太隱密的話是很難和別人產生共鳴的呀(炸)。*

----------


## 劍痞

> 是種完全省略時空點敘述和過渡句的小說，
> 真的像散開了的拼圖(汗)。
> 以時間順序來排的話，大概是p2>p3>p1吧？
> 嗯，真是篇特別的小說(笑)。


「嗯……」
「這裡有毛巾，擦擦吧。」（遞）

「因為某些原因，才產生這種寫法。」
「似乎過火了點……」（默）

「順序嘛，待拼圖完成，就會……」
「特別嗎？感謝你對劍某的回覆。」（微笑）




> 感覺形容的很爛啦，簡單來說：
> 
> *文章主旨藏得太隱密的話是很難和別人產生共鳴的呀(炸)。*


「……是這樣。」（闇）

「一開始，幾乎都會有明顯的主旨……」
「但未來某些過渡性的劇情還是免不了……」

「呼，劍某現在說這些做什麼……」（搔腦）

「感謝你的回覆。」

----------


## 劍痞

「……」
　　「好了，就帶著你嘔心瀝血的作品，走吧。」

　　放開抱著的雙手，退後一步。
　　失去光澤的金色毛髮，拉薩犬獸人，充滿關愛的，看著。

　　實在，放不下他。

　　「現在，不只是我……」看向窗外的街景，我不安，「變成這樣，你也——

　　「你當老衲是誰……」犬獸人佇著斑駁的黑木柺杖，移向一角的藤椅。
　　「至少老衲跟你站在一塊兒，被抓者，除你外絕不可能。」

　　確實。

　　「你認為……」鼻頭輕貼在玻璃窗上，我問：「那報導，是真的嗎？」

　　「咳。」
　　「由當前所觀察的萬象，至少絕不是玩笑話。」

　　「或許逃得掉，之後呢？」
　　拿起桌上那疊手稿，擺了擺，拋回原位。

　　散了一地。
　　帶領它們，集中至藤椅後方。

　　是自然風。


　　「再大的藤椅……能擋住滿出來的紙張多久？」

　　「……」他仍佇著柺杖，在藤椅上閉目，一語不發。

　　「藤椅取走，便能輕易的被收拾。」
　　「……拿起藤椅，走吧。」我將手伸向他。

　　他擺擺右手，嘆氣，「老衲，沒法離開。」
　　「你所言即是，不過……」

　　用拐杖再次撐起的眼神是——銳利！

　　他用手輕點了下藤椅扶手，緊接著怪異的事情發生在我眼前！


　　啪、啪啪啪、啪啪啪啪啪啪——

　　藤椅發出接連不斷的斷裂聲，像是地震給予大地的影響，藤椅隨著聲音，產生裂縫，崩解。

　　產生裂縫，再崩解……無限循環。

　　最後，散成數十塊，某些部份甚至辨別不出原樣，只殘留數十漆上土黃的條狀物。

　　「……」他將目光從破碎的藤椅移至我身上，「如你所見。」
　　「老衲，根本無從逃避。」

　　「趁老衲崩解、吸引注意力的期間，收拾收拾。」
　　他經過我身旁，從桌上拿起……原稿？

　　藤椅殘骸下，紙早不見了蹤影。

　　「帶著你的心血，走吧。」

　　「不要……用和藹的眼神看我。」
　　我再次，將臉埋入他蓬鬆的肩頭。

　　他手一鬆，紙又將木板地覆蓋大半。
　　風將手稿，二度吹到角落……

　　這次……換成紙在殘骸之上。


　　如果可以，希望能多陪陪他……
　　時間，卻不允許我的請求。

　　「……我會，回到這。」
　　「在這之前，你——

　　「老衲約定好了，去吧。」
　　他摸著我耳間的毛髮，就像昔日我對他那樣……

　　輕推開，頭也不回，開門向前疾步。

　　……
　　幾秒後，板著一張臉，回到這裡。

　　「原來你還記得。」他對我微笑，手中多了本書。
　　有著褐色硬皮的……厚書。

　　接過，臨走前，他憑著單手將我攬在懷中。
　　我清楚感覺到，力氣小上不少。

　　他放開得很快。
　　互看最後一眼，我帶上房門，帶上理想，我衝了出去。


　　※
　　時候到了。
　　回到木桌前，坐回最初的位置。

　　黑木拐杖，將它置於跟前的桌面。
　　無力的，靠向椅背。

　　闔上眼皮，靜待。

　　「……對了。」

　　傾身向前，勉強搆得，那標示自己全名的木製小牌。

　　嗯……

　　撕下用新細明體所寫的「萊奇」。
　　後頭，燙金的兩字依然保留的非常完整。

　　「……我還記得。」

　　記憶斷層_P04_昔日
——————————

看到犬用的鋼盤。

不甘心……
你是……我的家人。

我想要讓你……再抱…… 
為什麼這麼快……

----------


## a70701111

唉呀呀呀……
真的是ㄧ段小故事呢，跟前面的文章感覺上並沒有關聯。
到底什麼時候才能讓記憶段層能夠相連起來呢？
真的不知道阿……
有時候連在下都不知道該怎麼發表評語了。
缺的部分太多，連貫不起來的文章，這就這個文章的特色嗎？
(不過，就某方面來說，這就是缺點了。)

----------


## 好喝的茶

(汗)
怎麼劇情好像都跟上面的風馬牛不相及啊(炸)？

劍大是打算在這裏延伸至原來那條劇情線嗎(呆)？

腦子很多問號，快爆掉了(死)。

----------


## 劍痞

> 缺的部分太多，連貫不起來的文章，這就這個文章的特色嗎？
> (不過，就某方面來說，這就是缺點了。)


「先猜猜段落的時間點吧……」
「一定會有線索的。」（笑）

「等到拼出大概，剩下的……就是完整的圖樣。」

「不過劍某我還是對『缺點』兩字感到心痛……」
「斷層寫法有這類的缺點是不爭的事實。」（默）

「所以，劍某我將來預計推出所謂的『EXTRA』，讓讀者選擇想知道的細節。」
「這樣問號……會少點吧？」

「感謝小迪的回覆。」（笑）




> 怎麼劇情好像都跟上面的風馬牛不相及啊(炸)？
> 劍大是打算在這裏延伸至原來那條劇情線嗎(呆)？
> 腦子很多問號，快爆掉了(死)。


「如果是用譬喻來形容……」（思考）

「P01就是整張拼圖的角落，P02、P03能看出是狐狸的頭與尾，P04則是一隻Q版的超小型拉薩犬吧？」

「總是散亂的拼圖，要到最後的最後，或許才能理解這龐大拼圖上是畫了什麼……」
「依照各位的需求，會在近幾篇稍做連結動作。」

「感謝好茶的回覆。」（笑）

----------


## 鳶

嗯，文句的細部修飾和其他雜七雜八的東西昨天在茶室都稍微提過了。
主要就是該有的地方還是要有，省掉太多東西的話很容易讓讀者產生誤會。

至於內容，一如往常的和前面的篇章完全搭不上線。
理所當然的會讓讀者滿頭問號，相對的讀起來也就很吃力了。

因為是記憶『斷層』，所以這應該可以算是前面篇章較少時的『陣痛期』。
假設劍預定寫到P50的話，或許要到P25~30之間才能大致看出這篇小說的主題？

不過相對的，到時候連結這些碎片的篇章也就相對重要且困難許多了，在這裡先期待你那時的表達手法吧(炸)。

話說看到這篇的時候一整個就是有BL的FEEL呀。(被敲昏拖走)
到目前為止記憶裡面出現的其他角色也有四個了，他們和主角之間的詳細關聯或許也是個能夠期待的題材？

期待下篇。

----------


## 囧的閒狼

仔細看了一下這篇文...
這篇真是好棒阿ˇ(啥鬼
這真是斷層中的斷層啊~(?)
不過這樣的話,
要接起全部故事的關聯似乎要很久呢(汗
算了,好看就好(被打爆

↓以下為糟糕亂說,劍痞你就當作沒看到吧ll(被鬼隱
話說這篇比起我寫的惡搞小說好了好多好多...
仔細想想..反正..我寫的文章方向跟你的不同嘛(笑)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    搞不好某天會有kuso斷層出現(啥鬼ll

----------


## 劍痞

> 因為是記憶『斷層』，所以這應該可以算是前面篇章較少時的『陣痛期』。
> 
> 話說看到這篇的時候一整個就是有BL的FEEL呀。(被敲昏拖走)
> 到目前為止記憶裡面出現的其他角色也有四個了，他們和主角之間的詳細關聯或許也是個能夠期待的題材？


「劍某我比較想注重角色間的互動……」
「但要先交代劇情必須從一人開始，如此一來讀者也能了解得比較快？」（思考）

「是愛吧？之間。」
「不過……不是同性之愛就是。」（汗）

「感謝鳶的回覆。」




> 這篇真是好棒阿ˇ(啥鬼
> 這真是斷層中的斷層啊~(?)
> 不過這樣的話,
> 要接起全部故事的關聯似乎要很久呢(汗
> 算了,好看就好(被打爆
> 
> ↓以下為糟糕亂說,劍痞你就當作沒看到吧ll(被鬼隱
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> ...


「雖然總覺得有反諷的意味。」（咦）
「不過錯覺終究是錯覺，感謝你的支持。」（笑）

「KUSO……斷層？」
「……誰？」（思考）

「劍某我見識淺薄，無法理解。」（炸）

「感謝閒狼的回覆。」

----------


## 劍痞

「……咳。」

　　才剛踏出大門第一步就被撞見，倒楣透了。

　　我拔著右臂上的針頭。

　　現在還用這種細針般的子彈做壓制，不痛不癢，到底在想什麼？

　　就算是麻醉針，也僅止於對普通人類有效。
　　對我們獸人則顯得效果不彰，雖說原因到現在仍不清楚……


　　唔……暗巷果然不太好作業。

　　「你們，從第二七四巷口進去搜！」
　　「呿……真麻煩，正要收隊卻又冒出一隻。」

　　令人不悅的量詞，但要發牢騷還是等下次……

　　這根扎得特別深……痛！

　　二七四巷口，是萊奇所處公司後方的巷口？
　　過去見他總是會經過那標示牌，看了不下百次。

　　揉揉滲出點血的小洞，我想都沒想便朝反方向快步離去。


　　連續數小時的快走，加上約七到十公里的時速。
　　我對自己的腳程非常有自信，如果對方不是用跑的來追的話。

　　可是……
　　為何要特地繞過公司門前進入？

　　想誘使我向反方向逃跑……嗎？
　　追捕複雜巷弄中的我，兵分兩路、包圍這些都是最基本的戰術。

　　所以結論是？


　　碰。

　　啊，撞到人了。

　　「抱歉。」我反射性的道歉。

　　「沒關係……」她回禮，「先生，現在這裡很危險，麻煩請盡快遠離這裡。」
　　「我知道了。」

　　我從對方身旁快速走過，面前的高牆讓我了解到事實。

　　這是死胡同。
　　……

　　回頭看，一名女性，手持槍械對準背部。

　　是因為便服的關係，沒立刻認出來——

　　「不准動！否則……」
　　「否則你會開槍，是嗎？」我盯著她手中的錐狀槍口，「你應該知道，那玩意對我幾乎無效。」

　　「『幾乎』不代表『完全』。」
　　「多打幾針，你一樣會沒辦法行動的！」

　　唔，這點……確實。

　　「乖乖就範，絕不會傷害你……」

　　……
　　我面向她，用持書的左手護住胸口。

　　「那麼，能說明一下嗎？」
　　「逮捕我的理由。」

　　「你沒聽說過嗎？新政策。」槍口仍然對準這裡。
　　「給了兩個月的緩衝期，如果不從將會——

　　等等。
　　「新政策？」怎麼沒聽說過有這種東西。

　　「兩個月前就開始在電視上播放，到昨天為止。」
　　「為避免有任何獸人遺漏，特地每到整點就會宣導一次。」

　　「甚至在街上都有轉播，不可能兩個月都沒看到吧！」
　　說完還用懷疑的眼神看我。


　　印象中好像有這一回事，我以為是玩笑話，加上只無意間看過一次，所以……

　　但最根本的原因……
　　為了節省金錢開支，家中沒半台電視。

　　出門的次數……
　　生活有百分九十以上都在室內度過。

　　對，我真的沒把那件事放在心上！

　　「為了確認……」
　　「內容，可以提一下——

　　！

　　——嗎？

　　腹部突然傳來極為強烈的刺痛感。
　　緊接著下半身一酸，原先俯視她的我，成了仰視。

　　朝痛處一摸，冰冷的金屬觸感經由神經傳送到腦部。

　　站不起來，腰部以下無法使力。


　　精裝書，從手中滑落、攤開，躺在昏暗狹小的空間。
　　也是，我的身旁。

　　沒道理，竟然有效……


　　她單腳跪地，抓住我無力的左肩，錐狀口貼緊又是一槍。

　　利用空氣跟針頭……處理方便，殺傷力小是優點。
　　多補幾針，也不會……

　　頸部開始不聽使喚，嘴無法閉起。
　　液體，依循萬有引力原則，從嘴角流出。

　　現在我能自主的，只有呼吸，與轉動雙眼。

　　那一瞬，她顫抖了下，寒冷？還是我的視線……
　　她用手闔上眼皮。

　　睜不開，即便我想。


　　「對不起，但請相信我，絕對……不會有事。」
　　「真的。」

　　「我去找人來，別硬撐，睡一覺後藥效就會消失。」

　　遠離中的腳步聲。

　　……不是不相信妳。
　　只是，下次別這麼突然……好嗎？

　　要是還有下次……

　　記憶斷層_P05_天真了　　
——————————

政策內容，還是有些模糊。
卻不難猜出其一二。

下次……


隱隱作痛……左肩。

早知道用書砸昏逃走。
不對，如果沒被逮到，就不會……

該感謝她嗎？真是五味雜陳。

----------


## a70701111

這篇比較看的懂了，或者說寫的比較通順了……
感覺上ㄧ片一片的拼圖，已經逐漸拼裝出該有的樣子。
這樣的文章，缺點就是中間會讓人看不懂。
只有看到後面，才能夠了解文章的形容。

----------


## 鳶

話說我提議要寫被捕的過程，結果你就真的寫出來了。(炸)

這篇比起之前的文章幾乎找不到文句上的瑕疵了，尤其是錯字這點真的沒話說。
你這樣是剝奪我看文章的樂趣之一呀（喂）。

------------------------

話說我都快忘掉了，這篇照時間軸來看應該是在03之前，是不是在02之後就沒辦法那麼確定(個人覺得應該是在02之前吧(炸))。

神秘的女性角色又添一枚，看樣子應該也是和主角有關係的人物。

所謂的『政策』到底是？只針對獸人的政策到底是什麼內容也頗讓人好奇的。
希望在後面的篇章能看得見完整的解釋。

話說被打了四針麻醉針是不會怕目標因為藥物過量而掛點嗎(汗)？

-----------------------

這類文章應該是寫到越後面難度也會越高的類型吧。
希望你能繼續加油。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過寫歸寫，你學測還是要顧的呀= =a，剩下大概一百天而已了吧(汗)。

----------


## 劍痞

> 這篇比較看的懂了，或者說寫的比較通順了……
> 感覺上ㄧ片一片的拼圖，已經逐漸拼裝出該有的樣子。
> 這樣的文章，缺點就是中間會讓人看不懂。
> 只有看到後面，才能夠了解文章的形容。


「沒錯。」（點頭）
「能被說寫得更通順，劍某我倍感喜悅。」

「這樣的斷層文章，主要是希望讀者能共同猜測時間點。」
「但似乎造成了反效果？」（汗）

「小迪對這次的內容感想僅此，劍某我得更加努力……」

「感謝小迪的回覆。」（笑）




> 話說我提議要寫被捕的過程，結果你就真的寫出來了。(炸)
> 
> 這篇比起之前的文章幾乎找不到文句上的瑕疵了，尤其是錯字這點真的沒話說。
> 你這樣是剝奪我看文章的樂趣之一呀（喂）。
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> 話說我都快忘掉了，這篇照時間軸來看應該是在03之前，是不是在02之後就沒辦法那麼確定(個人覺得應該是在02之前吧(炸))。
> 
> ...


「……嗯咳，沒有文句上的瑕疵，太好了。」
「但是也不用以抓劍某錯字為樂趣之一吧……」（汗）

「時間順序的問題，將來考慮使用連結編成小型目錄。」
「一來方便閱覽，二來容易使後來的獸較易融入狀況？」

「為了這項政策，昨日特地詢問三民主義教師一些相關事項……」
「雖說嚴謹的規則能減少BUG出現。」（思考）

「四針，前兩針『幾乎無效』……後兩針，確實狠心了點。」
「總是會進步的。」（默）

「劍某我會繼續加油，學業方面——」

「感謝鳶的回覆。」（笑）

「喂，迴避問題啊！」（誰?!）

----------


## 呆虎鯨

很特別的寫風ＯˇＯ

　　呆鯨我喜歡整篇小說看完才來做評斷，而且目前為止並沒有不懂的地方ＸＤ
　　敘事的語調我很喜歡ＯˇＯ

　　雖然這樣子寫完的時候大概會感到劇情進展過快，不過沒看到最後也不確定。
　　所以……等新文ＸＤ

----------


## 劍痞

> 很特別的寫風ＯˇＯ
> 
> 　　呆鯨我喜歡整篇小說看完才來做評斷，而且目前為止並沒有不懂的地方ＸＤ
> 　　敘事的語調我很喜歡ＯˇＯ
> 
> 　　雖然這樣子寫完的時候大概會感到劇情進展過快，不過沒看到最後也不確定。
> 　　所以……等新文ＸＤ


「先對呆虎鯨說聲抱歉，遲遲到了這一刻才做回文動作。」（微傾）

「看內容……呆虎鯨，喜歡這篇文嗎？」（思考）

「劍某我會繼續努力的，希望呆虎鯨也是。」（笑）

「感謝呆虎鯨的回覆。」

----------


## 劍痞

醒了。

　　我沒睜眼，我一直希望，這只是一場「夢」。
　　一場有如真實般的，惡夢。

　　但乾草的觸感，很不識相的將我的希望否決掉。

　　我翻身，漆黑的鼻頭一涼。
　　稍稍偷看一下，果然是鐵製柵欄。

　　從鼻腔內，竄出長長的一氣。

　　遠處，忽明忽滅的日光燈，我不在它照耀的範圍。


　　沒關係，因為……

　　「一週了。」虎叔依著牆站起，高大的軀幹直逼天花板，「午餐時間一到，拘留我們的權力就會消失。」

　　對。

　　「承蒙各位的關照了。」她滿面微笑，手中仍不忘那本隨身的厚書。

　　今日是我們重回藍天下的日子。

　　「感謝兩位。」我面無表情，戴上胸前那已刮花的眼鏡。
　　站直的瞬間，發現右腹還是……沒什麼改善。

　　為期七天的禁錮，過得很快。

　　真的好快，不像……

　　獨自一人住在狹小的房間，總是度日如年。
　　除了寫還是寫，剩餘時間還要想些事情來殺。

　　寫完、吃完、喝完、睡完，還能做些什麼？
　　每天都是渾渾噩噩的，身體比起以前差上不少。

　　喪失行動自由的拘留期間卻……為什麼呢？

　　「怪異。」我不禁脫口而出。
　　「嗯？」虎叔和她同時轉頭，對我沒來由的話感到疑惑。

　　「……沒事。」
　　我皺眉。

　　被他們看著，莫名奇妙的難為情。
　　很不希望，讓他們看到我的……醜態。

　　外頭，三名黑色人影逐漸接近……



　　……
　　桌上，能一手拿起，放入口袋的塑膠瓶是？
　　在這充滿木製品的房間顯得格格不入……

　　「聽食堂的說，你常常把那邊搞得一蹋糊塗。」
　　銳利的眼神上下掃視。

　　我揉揉左肩，點頭。
　　「嗯，有時拿著托盤肩膀會突然使不上力。」
　　「從到這裡第一天就是這樣。」

　　「一手也端不動？」他哼一聲從鼻孔噴出氣。

　　可惡……這不是重點吧！

　　「哼，這也不能怪你。」他將白色小瓶推向這邊，「賞你的。」

　　賞我？

　　我拿在手中，旋動上頭的蓋子。
　　奇怪的是，不管如何轉動它就是不開。

　　「哼，不會向下壓再轉？」鋒利的眼線又射向我這裡。
　　「連安全蓋都打不開，像個小鬼。」

　　我臉色有些難看的旋開白蓋，同色的藥丸佔據了裡頭八成空間。

　　「這是——

　　「藥物，稍微刺激神經，舒緩麻痺症狀。」
　　他雙手交疊於辦公桌上，很自然的描述內容物的效用。

　　「啊？」怎麼有聽沒有懂？

　　「沒你的事了。」他指向我背後的木門。

　　我關上瓶蓋，不解的看著他，「……什麼？」

　　「……」利眼快速瞥了窗外，再對準，「怎麼。」

　　語氣溫和許多，壓迫感卻更明顯。
　　不是無形，因為他站了起來。

　　展現……不，展開那傲人的雙翅！
　　扣掉瓷磚反射的白光，只剩下棕色羽毛，寬大到足以掩蓋他身後木櫃上所有檔案夾與雜物。

　　如果他願意，甚至連上頭的日光燈也能一併滅了。

　　「有什麼問題嗎？」他保持一貫的表情，問我。


　　我當然知道這是威嚇。

　　我當然知道，你想要的回答……

　　「沒有，」我轉身緊握著門把，和那塑膠瓶，「一點疑問……都沒有。」

　　手腕轉動前，深深吐了口氣。

　　「喂，」成熟而不屑的嗓音叫住我，「少把垃圾留在這裡。」

　　才剛轉身，兩個又硬又重的物品直衝我懷中，撞得我胸口疼痛難耐。

　　抱住，定睛一看，是兩本稍厚的書。
　　頁數推估有五百頁左右，而其中一本是……我的。

　　那褐色外皮、無封面的特色，加上上頭燙的細小金字。

　　……
　　正好一週，去看看他好了。

　　「這本是？」我指向手中第二本書，它有著……

　　將整本書轉了數圈。
　　好，除了書背有銀白色的鬼畫符外……什麼也沒有。

　　深綠的書皮……

　　「你同間房的其中一位，省得跑一趟。」
　　他坐回那張圓板凳，雙翅已收了回去。

　　那句省得跑一趟，是在說——

　　「杵在那做什麼？」
　　感受到鷹眼利劍般的注目，我夾著尾巴匆匆離去。


　　經過乾淨且充滿白光的走廊，心情跟隨腳步漸漸輕快。
　　但高興之餘，卻又感到一絲絲的難過。

　　……為什麼呢？

　　記憶斷層_P06_踏出禁錮前

——————————

心情……不是很好。
連續的低氣壓。

照理說回到太陽的懷抱下應是一件喜事不是？

但真的高興不起來。

----------


## 鳶

咳咳，P06終於出來了是嗎？

挑錯的部份跳過直接進心得。(該挑的都事先挑過了這樣)

時間點推測是在01~05之後？
只拘禁七天就被放出來，按照前面的篇章來看應該不可能只關這麼短時間就獲釋了，還是說後面會有其他審判？

又一新角色登場，鷹族的典獄長之類的角色嗎？
想到之前你在茶室畫的那堆關係圖，看樣子可以期待後續其他角色的登場囉(炸)。

表面上的自由，然而要面對的卻是一個完全不認同自己的世界？
比起外頭，柵欄裡的空間雖然受到拘束，但卻有和自己站在同一陣線的盟友在。
所以對於即將到來的自由完全不期待，反而感到低落這樣。（亂猜）


總之事情應該會越來越明朗化才對吧。
期待續作。

----------


## a70701111

這樣接軌的方式，真的讓人十分的配服。
畢竟，要使用這樣的寫法，不僅要把文章內容都預先排好。
還要將每一段的字句都清楚的記著，才不會發生錯誤。
這一篇，又在說明這位主角，被囚禁時所發生的事情。
面對她的鷹獸人，翅膀的部份描寫的不錯。
下一篇若延用這種感覺，相信也會有不錯的成果。

----------


## 劍痞

> 咳咳，P06終於出來了是嗎？
> 時間點推測是在01~05之後？
> 只拘禁七天就被放出來，按照前面的篇章來看應該不可能只關這麼短時間就獲釋了，還是說後面會有其他審判？
> 
> 又一新角色登場，鷹族的典獄長之類的角色嗎？
> 
> 表面上的自由，然而要面對的卻是一個完全不認同自己的世界？
> 比起外頭，柵欄裡的空間雖然受到拘束，但卻有和自己站在同一陣線的盟友在。
> 所以對於即將到來的自由完全不期待，反而感到低落這樣。（亂猜）


「是，終於出來了。」
「推測基本上沒錯，但順序上就有些許的……失誤？」

「嗯，多謝期待。」
「話說劍某我雖然知道典獄長的大略涵義，但詳細的定義還是……」（默）

「不是不認同自己……而是自己的生活。」
「對，有時候真的會感覺……頗為沉悶，原因不明。」

「大體上來說，沒錯。」

「感謝鳶的回覆。」




> 這樣接軌的方式，真的讓人十分的配服。
> 畢竟，要使用這樣的寫法，不僅要把文章內容都預先排好。
> 還要將每一段的字句都清楚的記著，才不會發生錯誤。
> 這一篇，又在說明這位主角，被囚禁時所發生的事情。
> 面對她的鷹獸人，翅膀的部份描寫的不錯。
> 下一篇若延用這種感覺，相信也會有不錯的成果。


「姆，多謝誇獎。」（愣）
「其實大體劇情編排完成，細節可以之後慢慢想……」（小聲）

「至於記住自己曾寫過什麼這點，劍某倒是很有自信。」

「嗯……描寫翅膀不錯啊？是哪裡不錯呢。」
「但並不是每篇都會碰到類似的場面啊……」（默）

「感謝小迪的回覆。」

----------

